# G.R.R.I.T.S. (Golden Retrievers Rescued In The South)



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now this sounds like fun!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Charlotte I'm so glad to see your doing this again this year. Hopefullly I'll be able to make it. :wave:


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been meaning to sign up but forgot to. This is now my high priority. Let me talk tot he wife again and see if she is down with it still  I know I'd love some surf and beachs for me and pooches!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This sounds like the most fun weekend ever!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

indeed. I've been waiting for this for a long time and now its SO CLOSE!!! I tell Sadie we're going to the beach and she starts wagging her tail and jumping in circles,lol. This will be a great way to spend a weekend and what makes it better is my furkids will be there!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Sadiesdream...sure hope you can talk your wife into coming to GRRITS.
Ms Sadie sure will enjoy all that Golden Fun during the weekend.

Gracie's Mom...you have plenty of time to get someone lined up for your pet sitting..I'll keep my paws crossed. You know we will stop by the store on the way down.

Last year we had 23 humans and 24 furkids...as of today we have 36 humans on the GRRITS email list and 40 furkids.

The 2nd Annual GRRITS is going to be awesome. What a great golden weekend to meet new friends. A Golden Social Group raising the awareness of Rescue and taking it to the public for the good of the breed and having some fun while doing it. 

Book your room at the Gulfside Motel and get registered.

For all into go to http://www.freewebs.com/grrits

Charlotte
(Motherhen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------

